
Eddie Antar was an innovator, disrupter, and crook - objections
http://www.city-journal.org/html/his-life-was-insane-14743.html
======
jhbadger
He also influenced many other similar retailers. In the Wisconsin/Iowa area
until a decade or so ago there was "American TV and Appliance" run by Lenny
Mattioli, known as "Crazy TV Lenny" in his commercials.

------
smoyer
I grew up seeing his commercials on WPIX out of NYC. He was probably the most
memorable huckster on tV.

